# West lothian meet round 2



## marc147 (Nov 21, 2011)

Hi guys,

After a good wee turnout last time the next west lothian meet will be on sunday the 18th of this month at the same place as last, the morrisons car park in Bathgate at 7  

Put your name down on the list and we will see you there :thumb: 

Cheers


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

I'll be there if I can :thumb:


----------



## big-saxo-guy (Mar 4, 2013)

Awk, suppose I could make it down then .


----------



## ceejay (Apr 21, 2012)

I'll see what's happening at home, but I might wander round as I live within walking distance of morrisons.

Would be good to get some advice and see some well turned out motors.


----------



## big-saxo-guy (Mar 4, 2013)

Wheres all the people at , the more the better.


----------



## Silva1 (Sep 16, 2007)

Who's bringing the tent then?


----------



## big-saxo-guy (Mar 4, 2013)

Silva1 said:


> Who's bringing the tent then?


I have just looked and it has to be good weather.


----------



## jamie crookston (Aug 30, 2010)

Sorry Marc completely forgot about this


----------

